# V10 Collision detection warning



## B.Silva (Sep 30, 2018)

I’ve noticed that in v10, the collision detection warning is much more sensitive than before. I have the setting on medium, as before, but now I’m getting a warning a lot and in situations where it’s not close to being a collision. Are others seeing this too? 

Autosteer is much improved for me in v10 but collision avoidance warning much worse and dumber.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

B.Silva said:


> I've noticed that in v10, the collision detection warning is much more sensitive than before. I have the setting on medium, as before, but now I'm getting a warning a lot and in situations where it's not close to being a collision. Are others seeing this too?
> 
> Autosteer is much improved for me in v10 but collision avoidance warning much worse and dumber.


I've always had mine set to "Early" and I agree it does seem a bit more sensitive. I usually know when the warning is coming such as a car ahead about to make a turn. I can see he will clear the road before I get there and I keep some pressure on the accelerator so Autopilot doesn't slow down. If you feel like your getting too many warnings why not just adjust your setting to "Late"?......or maybe just stop driving like Mad Max!!....LOL, Only kidding!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I keep mine on "late", and so far I've not had it fire, so I've not noticed any difference.


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

I have mine on Medium as well. I have noticed a few more warnings with V10. I am OK with it so far since I think the warnings now give me a bit more time to react if needed ( no reaction required as of yet). The more sensitive warnings may let you avoid an accident as opposed to just lessen the damage.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

B.Silva said:


> I've noticed that in v10, the collision detection warning is much more sensitive than before. I have the setting on medium, as before, but now I'm getting a warning a lot and in situations where it's not close to being a collision. Are others seeing this too?
> 
> Autosteer is much improved for me in v10 but collision avoidance warning much worse and dumber.


I had the same issue and someone pointed out to me to check the settings. I don't recall what I had it at before but it was at medium, so I moved it to late. I enjoy late much more than all the false activating taking place on medium.


----------



## B.Silva (Sep 30, 2018)

I think I'll change it to late. I liked medium how it was but now I'm getting too many false alarms. The false alarms are quite startling and not helpful.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

For me, I saw a big increase in sensitivity with some of the later V9 releases, not V10. Had mine on Early for most of the past year and the occasional early warning didn't bother me, but the false alarms got ridiculous over the past few months. Switched to Medium about a month ago, still had a couple false alarms on V9, but don't think I've had any on V10.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Related to side collision warning... does anyone have a link to a real world test of side collision warning? 
For example merging into another car in the adjacent lane? I almost had an accident today as I did not see someone in that lane... expected the car to at least chime at me... perhaps it flashed the car in red on the screen, but of course I was not looking at the screen... 

Thanks!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I've not had the collision warning sound in months (believe it currently is set to medium or maybe even early).


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Gabzqc said:


> Related to side collision warning... does anyone have a link to a real world test of side collision warning?
> For example merging into another car in the adjacent lane? I almost had an accident today as I did not see someone in that lane... expected the car to at least chime at me... perhaps it flashed the car in red on the screen, but of course I was not looking at the screen...
> 
> Thanks!


Here's a link from an old thread:
Blind spot warning

Do you have both Blind Spot Warning Chime and Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance enabled?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Gabzqc said:


> Related to side collision warning... does anyone have a link to a real world test of side collision warning?
> For example merging into another car in the adjacent lane? I almost had an accident today as I did not see someone in that lane... expected the car to at least chime at me... perhaps it flashed the car in red on the screen, but of course I was not looking at the screen...


Does anybody know if "Joe Mode" reduces the volume of the side collision warning sounds?

I can barely hear my turn signals with Joe Mode turned on, and often don't hear them at all when music is playing. I might have to turn Joe Mode back off.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Collision warning sound worked perfectly for me. High rate of speed on Interstate, cars in front of me stopped abruptly, I nailed the brake pedal and stopped with 1/3 car distance between me and car in front.

Car behind me pulled to shoulder to avoid rear ending me. Well done Tesla.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Does anybody know if "Joe Mode" reduces the volume of the side collision warning sounds?
> 
> I can barely hear my turn signals with Joe Mode turned on, and often don't hear them at all when music is playing. I might have to turn Joe Mode back off.


when I had some red screen warning last week, it was full volume


----------



## B.Silva (Sep 30, 2018)

B.Silva said:


> I've noticed that in v10, the collision detection warning is much more sensitive than before. I have the setting on medium, as before, but now I'm getting a warning a lot and in situations where it's not close to being a collision. Are others seeing this too?
> 
> Autosteer is much improved for me in v10 but collision avoidance warning much worse and dumber.


After the first few days of V10 giving me lots of false warnings, I haven't gotten any in the past few days. Hopefully it will stay that way.

I do notice auto steer learns and gets better. There is a windy road near my house with a road that Y's off to the right from the main road. Autosteer originally wanted to take the right and I'd stop it. Months later it would start to take the right and then abruptly correct and take the left of the Y. Now it follows the main road smoothly as it bends left. Nice work, Tesla.


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

I had my first collision warning today. I have mine set to Medium. The sensitivity seemed to be the same and the volume was normal.


----------

